
AnalogicFS: Experiences with a distributed, scalable, methodological file system [pdf] - ogdan
http://nil.csail.mit.edu/6.824/2017/papers/katabi-analogicfs.pdf
======
wahern
I'm pretty sure this paper is machine generated.

